# Post your gear inches



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I am new to SS and did some searches and couldn't find much on the gear inches people are running, only their chainring and cog numbers.

So here are a couple:

Mine 29er with 2.1 rear tire, 38 front 21 rear 52.7 gear inches
Location: mountains of southern california

Friends 29er with 2.1 rear tire, 36 front 22 rear 47.7 gear inches
Location: mountains of southern california

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Location Norcal....but i ride everywhere.....49.9 gear inches.....and i have no idea what that means really


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

170mm cranks, 26er,

Right now: 32F 20R *41.2*...Way too much spinnin!

Starting Monday 36F 20R (When my 36t Mono Veloce arrives): *46.4*

Location: the flattest place on earth Northwest Ohio (damn the glaciers!)...but I ride all over


----------



## crowmag (Jun 20, 2007)

Trek 69er geer inches 61.03" 32T x14T 26" wheels


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

51.5 trail
74.5 road

neither is cool...they just work for me and where I ride


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

48:16 26" urban mtb/slicks 77.3 
44:18 700cc cross 66.0 
36:18 26" mtb with front shock 51.9 
32:17 26" mtb no suspension 48.5


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I was running 48.5 gear inches when my Trek 6700 was an SS and found that was just right for the singletrack although getting there was an exercise in spinning.


I find that I can run a slightly higher gear with a fixie than I can with an SS...

My old fixed gear mb was running 59.4 and the new fixed gear mb is running 70 gear inches for winter riding and commuting.

My road bikes (fixed) run 75, 76, and 81 gear inches.

All these gearings work well for their respective bikes.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

how does tire width factor into this?


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

26 x 2.1 rigid fixed MTB - 46.2 inches - 32x18
700c x 38 ss cross - 71 inches - 39x15

In Melbourne (Australia). Some hills, lots of rolling singletrack.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

51.11" for the singletrack around here (CT).
I just spent a week on Martha's Vineyard and was dying for a bigger gear! I was going to set up a "dingle" with a 61" high gear for the trip, but ran out of time before my departure.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

29er w/ 180mm cranks and 34x20 setup = 49.5 GI (1:7)


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

At this very minute:

Jamis Dragon 96er" w/ 38x16: 62 gear inches
Jamis Xenith carbon road bike w/ 53x17 (magic gear): 84 gear inches

another gear calculator: http://www.mysinglespeed.com/ss_calculator.html


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Ross W. said:


> how does tire width factor into this?


It doesn't.

Tire width, the type of tread, and running pressure has an effect on rolling resistance but not on gear inches.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

32x20 on my 29'er, 46.2


----------



## eccentricbottombracket (Nov 13, 2006)

*34x17, on 2.1" tires, 26" rims.*

Gear inch equals 52, using some crude little gear inch calculator I found online.

There are some steep little climbs around here up in the Gatineau Park.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Sixty Fiver said:


> It doesn't.


Of course it does.

How much rubber you have on your wheels affects the circumference of your tyre and, therefore, how far you get when you turn the cranks once.

According to Uncle Sheldon's calculator, I have 47.0 gear inches with a 26 X 2.35 / 60-559 tyre. With a 26 X 1.0 / 25-559 I would have 42.6 gear inches.

(32x18 gearing)

Of course, that is an approximation too because different tires on different rims end up with different circumferences.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*26 inch tires; 32x20; 42 Gear Inches*

I can't figure out how to use Sheldon's calcualtor for a single speed. It seems to be set up for cassettes. Using the other SS-specific link (which doesn't take tire width into account), I get 42 gear inches. I ride in the Rocky Mountains and Front Range (pretty steep and long climbs) and also LONG distances. Back in Ohio (not the flat glacier part in NW Ohio, but not much hillier in NE Ohio), I rode a 32x17 or 32x16, which reflect 49 and 52 Gear Inches, respectively.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

well, you just need to enter your gears that are on your bike and leave the others blank on Sheldon's.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> I can't figure out how to use Sheldon's calcualtor for a single speed. It seems to be set up for cassettes. Using the other SS-specific link (which doesn't take tire width into account), I get 42 gear inches. I ride in the Rocky Mountains and Front Range (pretty steep and long climbs) and also LONG distances. Back in Ohio (not the flat glacier part in NW Ohio, but not much hillier in NE Ohio), I rode a 32x17 or 32x16, which reflect 49 and 52 Gear Inches, respectively.


Just enter your rear cog in the first cassette column and leave the others blank. What you might want to do is to enter some other numbers in the cassette columns to see what gear inches you get if you add or subtract one or two teeth.

Tire diameter does make a difference in gear inches, but width may or may not. I just went with a slightly bigger rear tire and added a tooth to the cog in back.

It looks like most SS people are running high 40's or low 50's for gear inches.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

29ers...

Vassago Jabberwocky with Panaracer Rampage 2.35" with 32/18 gearing = 50.84 gear inches
Redline MonoCog with Schwalbe Big Apple 2.35" with 34/14 gearing = *69.45* gear inches


----------



## watchmyback (Dec 5, 2006)

29er @ 38x17 = 64.8

26er @ 36x16 = 58.5

Location - N.W. Michigan


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

watchmyback said:


> 29er @ 38x17 = 64.8
> 
> 26er @ 36x16 = 58.5
> 
> Location - N.W. Michigan


Why more gear inches on your 29er vs. your 26er?


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a SoCal rider and use 49.5 for fire road rides such as Mount Wilson, Monrovia Peak, Santiago Peak. For more technical single track like Burkhardt Saddle or higher altitude rides like the White Mountains and Sierra (10,000 - 13,000) I'll use 45.0.

Other specs ... I'm 49 yrs old 165lbs in good shape using 180mm cranks and 34 tooth Q-ring elliptical chainring (which seems to help).


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Urban commuter with 26 inch wheels: 48:17 
73.4 gear inches.

I think the section of Sheldon's calculator that factors in tyre size is stuffed. How can I increase the diameter of the wheel by adding the tyre radius and somehow get a lower number for gear inches? If I have a bigger radius the number is higher, surely a fatter tyre would also increase the number?


----------



## watchmyback (Dec 5, 2006)

richwolf said:


> Why more gear inches on your 29er vs. your 26er?


I kinda figured someone would bust my chops on that! Honestly, the 26er was my first SS,and my chainring is showing litttle wear after a year, also I don't feel like going less than16 teeth on my freewheel becuase I like the chain wrap vs something smaller.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

26" ss = 49
700c road fixed = 64.8 I use 25mm tires and 28mm in the winter
700c cyclocross; 59.7" w/ the WTB mutanoraptor which measures out to 27.8"

VTW


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Ooold thread, but just curious to see what everyone's running. I am a wuss and it's hilly here.

MTB (29er): 33x20/22 on Rampage = 47 and 43 GI, respectively.
Road: 48x18 = 70GI


----------



## JYLO (Jan 15, 2004)

Interesting thread. 

29er 32x18 (calculating using 29) = 51.56

Adding my location: norcal bay area


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

depends on how cold it is.
And if i manscape.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

(30/22)*26=35.45 gear inches - 175 cranks, ONE FOOTED in Lake City, CO. Temporarily one footed due to tendonitis, Foot peg for left foot rigged with a 120mm stem clamped on the downtube at the BB and an old steerer tube. Haven't gotten this gearing on the trail yet, but with 30/20 fixie I couldn't even get up the easy hills, hopefully 30/22 coasting will help.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

29er 32 x 20 equals 46.6 G.I.

Typical ride 18-20 miles, 2500-3000 vertical







https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/27374930


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

42" mountain
79" road
82" winter


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

36:17 =55.1 gear inches here in South east TX


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Rockin 52 inches in Atlanta GA. 26er w/ 36:18


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

slocaus said:


> 29er 32 x 20 equals 46.6 G.I.
> 
> Typical ride 18-20 miles, 2500-3000 vertical


I'm in the East Bay Area of Nor Cal. I'm riding 47.5", but probably will drop to 47" only because I have a new 21 tooth Ti cog I haven't installed yet...

My typical ride is maybe a little shorter, and just a little bit less climbing (2200-2600+)


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> depends on how cold it is.
> And if i manscape.


Well played, sir...


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

My short range commute 92 Marin mtb rigid is running 61". It's a little bit low but 44/18 gave me the magic ratio & I'm happy to sacrifice a bit of speed for the clean look :thumbsup:


----------



## whgraham (May 19, 2008)

Ride around Raleigh/Durham and Asheville NC.

Out of shape (but trying to change that), middle aged, and tired from chasing kids around: 29er, 33x21.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

51.6


----------



## OutdoorCatholic (Apr 19, 2010)

29er. 180 mm cranks. 32x17 ratio. 54.59 Gear Inches. I like to think that I have pretty good power in my legs but this ratio kicks my butt on our harder trails. Yes, Eastern Nebraska is actually quite hilly.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

52 @ SS MTB
65 @ fixed roadbike


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

*58 inches* on my 26" rigid Inbred, but I do live in the flattest part of the UK!


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

26" S.S. with Front shocks & 175mm cranks... 36x18 (51.9 gear inches)


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

29er: 32x16 = 58.0 gear inches. Geared up a bit to ride through town to the trails while still being able to make it up most of the climbs on the trails. Too high to be trail specific in my location, but I got tired of needing a "tow rig" in order to get this bike where I was going. 

700c fixed/ss: 70.5/74.6 gear inches. A lot of flat riding with some longer climbing days when I don't take my geared roadie.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*47-48" for Firecracker 50*

Tomorrow, I'm riding my Spot Ti 29er belt drive with a 46x28 in the Firecracker 50. That's *47.6"* but I am riding a big rear tire...Conti Race King 2.2 (they have a 2.4 casing).

For most Colorado Front Range rides, I ride a 50x28 which is *51.8"*.

Last year I rode the Firecracker on a Trek 69er with 32x17 (26" rear) which is 48.9 and it was too much.

Each 25mile lap has 5400' of climbing...








Downhills will suck, as a couple are long fire roads, but in the trees and especially the very steep stuff, I hope to be able to ride this year. About 75% of the geared riders get off and walk.

Would love to hear if any others are riding SS in Firecracker 50. Last year, out of 750, there were only 35.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just gone up from 50.6 to 53.4. That's one tooth smaller on the back. 33 / 18 now.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

32x18 on a full rigid 29'er, comes out to be 51.6 gear inches. 
I ride technical trails on the east coast. Most of my riding buddies run 32x20 or 32x21 on the same trails (46.4 on their 29'ers).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm surprised by all the high numbers, but maybe I'm a spinner first, masher only if I have to...

Road, narrow tires- 70gi

Road, fat tires ~65gi

MTB- 45gi

The amount of climbing doesn't matter as much as the steepness of the climbing. I expect 600 vert feet per mile.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

umarth said:


> I'm surprised by all the high numbers, but maybe I'm a spinner first, masher only if I have to...
> The amount of climbing doesn't matter as much as the steepness of the climbing. I expect 600 vert feet per mile.


Same here (both the surprise and the steepness), which is why it seems that I'm using the lowest gearing of anyone here.

32:20 on a '69er = 41.6" or 42.3" calculating for 2.35" tyre.

Maybe I just need to MTFU, but I don't think so


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

asphaltdude said:


> 52 @ SS MTB


Went up to 58, and I like it.
It's pretty flat here.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

MINImtnbiker said:


> Tomorrow, I'm riding my Spot Ti 29er belt drive with a 46x28 in the Firecracker 50. That's *47.6"* but I am riding a big rear tire...Conti Race King 2.2 (they have a 2.4 casing).
> 
> For most Colorado Front Range rides, I ride a 50x28 which is *51.8"*.
> 
> ...


I missed this last month... I raced SS (my first SS race ever!) in the championship race and ran a 32x20. I thought it worked pretty well, but went to a 32x21 for the Breck 100 a couple of weeks later.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Andy R said:


> Maybe I just need to MTFU, but I don't think so


Does that stand for Man The **** Up? I'm a fan of HTFU.

And if you are already SSing, you don't really need to do either.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

For those that think they're running a lowish gear, you should give your trails a go in a higher gear. You might surprise yourself. The challenges are 95% mental.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Stevob said:


> For those that think they're running a lowish gear, you should give your trails a go in a higher gear. You might surprise yourself. The challenges are 95% mental.


true, i've been riding like 48.9 GI for a while, then when i got my cross bike, i started riding 63 GI, and it's suprisingly easier than i thought. I ride it on pretty much the same trails as my SS mtb.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> true, i've been riding like 48.9 GI for a while, then when i got my cross bike, i started riding 63 GI, and it's suprisingly easier than i thought. I ride it on pretty much the same trails as my SS mtb.


I'm not a SSing genius or anything, but my worst ever ride was when I bumped down from 32x20 to 32x18 on my KM. The ride ruined me. Recently I did 32x18 on my 26" MC and while I was able to do the ride, it iced my legs and I didn't quite have the power on delivery that I prefer. I probably have girly legs.

As for your bump up on your cross bike- impressive! I set up a 1x4 on my cross bike- high of 74gi and low of 45gi for the long climbs. I ended up making it a 2x4 because I couldn't keep traction on the crap gravel that was laid down on the local rides when I stood.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

58.5 on my 26er. 36/16 w/26"
Setting up my 29er at 58. 32/16 w/ 29"

Now for a newbie question.

I'm putting 29er together right now.
I've heard that 29er are harder to get up to speed. If my gear inches are the same as my 26", will start up be the same? There is a spot on my ride that i'm getting out of a river, almost at a stop, and barely make it out on 26". Will i make it out on a 29er w/ same gear inch?
I'm gonna try it anyway when bike is together but just wondering before i get there.

"Ride, Smile and pedal damn it"


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I go with 22x16 with 26 equals 35.75.

Mostly for cadence building my stamina but not my muscle strength.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

jackspade said:


> I go with 22x16 with 26 equals 35.75.
> 
> Mostly for cadence building my stamina but not my muscle strength.


At last ! - someone using lower gearing than I do.
And 35.75 is really low - I guess that where you live it's all up or all down (pretty much what I ride anyway).


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I am 5' 4" - 120lbs and lazy so this is just the excellent ratio for me.

I've tried 32x18 even planning to go 32x20 but yesterday I am testing my gear ratio I climb a very steep road around 20-30 degrees 500meters distance and this 22x16 ratio still heavy for me and I just walk. I can feel that crazy gravity pushing me down.

Even the 3x10 gearees who rides along with me still walk, well at least my bike is lighter and cheaper. Who needs 30 speed if in the end you walk? LOL


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

34/21 175mm crank, 26" wheel, fully rigid (42.1 gear inches)


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Andy R said:


> At last ! - someone using lower gearing than I do.
> And 35.75 is really low - I guess that where you live it's all up or all down (pretty much what I ride anyway).


Don't worry, back in 99 or so, I had a 26" ss trials bike set up with 22 x 20. I rode it everywhere, slowly, but when I got to the trialsy chunk, I had a blast.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

henrymiller1 said:


> I'm putting 29er together right now.
> I've heard that 29er are harder to get up to speed. If my gear inches are the same as my 26", will start up be the same? There is a spot on my ride that i'm getting out of a river, almost at a stop, and barely make it out on 26". Will i make it out on a 29er w/ same gear inch?
> I'm gonna try it anyway when bike is together but just wondering before i get there.
> 
> "Ride, Smile and pedal damn it"


My bet is that you'll actually smash it on the 29er. Just picture yourself mentally cleaning that section a couple of times before hand, put your head down, and you'll glide out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

Can someone tell me if the gear inch calculation is the same for a belt drive?
I'm just a simple caveman and gear inches frighten and confuse me.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Although the tooth number might be different but the diameter of the belted chainring might be the same as standard chainring. The calculation is the same but the formula is a little bit different.

CMIIW.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this like comparing who has a bigger dong?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Mighty Matt said:


> Is this like comparing who has a bigger dong?


thanks for blowing our cover.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

It's flat around here so I run on the road bike 48/14 91.7gi and on the 26er mtb 34/16 56.1 gear inches.

The road bike's set up to cruse at about 21mph at 80rpm and the mtb low enough so I can climb everything without spinning out to much on the flat sections.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mighty Matt said:


> Is this like comparing who has a bigger dong?


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My small chainring

Small chainring with BIG picture.

Never too small to do BIG things.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

jackspade said:


> My small chainring
> 
> Small chainring with BIG picture.
> 
> Never too small to do BIG things.


Good chainline?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

The chainline is just fine and I am glad.

I always goes around 110-150rpm, tested around 170rpm for one minute the chain is good and smooth.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

51 gear inches. Find your own at: BikeCalc.com - Bicycle Gear Inches Chart

WoS


----------



## bspstp (May 7, 2007)

52 gear inches. kind of plateaud.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Gear inches is only really useful for comparing one setup to another, as a posted number fairly useless given the wide variety of terrain and rider/bike setups. BTW nice necro metro.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

47 on my steel rigid 26 SS
63.4 on my CXSS


----------



## charlatan (Aug 14, 2010)

I live in Colorado and have run 3 different. My latest is 41 (30 / 21) on 29+. Oval AB CR with an endless 21 on the rear.

I do find I lack power on some of the really steep stuff, but I think with time I'll get there. I also need to learn how to manage technical climbs. 

Right now I notice I also wear down (legs get weak) at around 1500 ft of climb. I still love it though! I remember riding something simple like Green Mountain in October and it killed me. I think if I pushed it just a pinch I could clean it (only 970ft climb). Nothing really challenging technically, just steady climb.


----------

